# Snacks for the Daytona 500 wreck ,I mean race.



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2017)

I can't get enough of these babies ! Here are the ingredients and the peppers with  veins and the seeds removed.













P1010152-001.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017





  













P1010153.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017






Mixing up the cream cheese and the monterey jack.I'm using 1/3 third piece of bacon with a lil smokie cut in half.













P1010154.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017





  













P1010155.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017






Here are the jobbies before and after a 3 hour smoke of hickory at 225*













P1010156.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017





  













P1010157.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017






Here is a close up of these delicious little snacks,thanks for looking ! CM













P1010158.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## briggy (Feb 26, 2017)

Hahaha, you had me at the title!  ABTs look great.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 26, 2017)

I wish I had some of those here watching the wreck with me.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 26, 2017)

Those look great. I've never had them with a little smokey in there.  Nice job.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 26, 2017)

Excellent looking snacks for that disaster of a race!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 26, 2017)

These look great   Thumbs Up

What a wreckfest the whole weekends been starting with trucks Fri.night on the first lap ....


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Man the took good.

What a race.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2017)

Great looking ABT's

Warren


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2017)

I could care less about the race but some tasty ABT's sound great! I like your call on the third of a strip of bacon it keeps them healthier!


----------



## geezer (Feb 26, 2017)

Love me some ABT's.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome looking ABT's CM!

You just don't get tired of eating them!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 2, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking ABT's CM!
> 
> You just don't get tired of eating them!
> 
> Al


SA, You are so right about ABT's, I make these about  3 times for every one post I make .


----------

